# last minute advice



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

well i am taking the mcintosh test next week anyone got any last minute advice or tips?


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't fail.

Seriously though, go to bed early the night before and eat a good breakfast the morning of the test. Good luck.


----------



## SBU29 (Feb 4, 2007)

Brush up on your basic math and your spelling and punctuation. It's not a hard test don't over think it and you'll be fine. Good Luck.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Become a firefighter, 1 on 1 off 1 on 5 off, sounds pretty good to me


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I heard the McIntosh test is harder than the GrannySmith test.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Lol 2-D!!! :L:


----------

